

Proof The Better Business Bureau Is A Sham (20/20 Video) - BluePoints
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo8kfV9kONw&feature=player_embedded

======
phlux
The only proof I ever needed was when I attempted to file complaints with
them.

I had let go of a house keeping company after the first .com bust - and 2
years later they attempted to sue me for $175 - which was completely
fraudulent (they basically printed an excel table and dated it 2 years prior
and stated it was for unpaid services, we went to small claims court in Los
Gatos, I ended up winning - but Los Gatos ended up keeping my money they had
me pay into escrow).

I filed a complaint against the BBB who argued to me that they were a company
"in good standing" and "gold member" or some such.

The bailiff at the LG court told me the company was suing all their previous
clients for small amounts as their "M.O." in an effort to make money because
of the down-turn...

------
BluePoints
Should they be a Government run organization?

~~~
andfarm
A lot of consumers seem to think they are already -- and that they have some
sort of authority to take action against "bad" businesses.

Whether this means that they _should_ be is another matter, of course.

